# Iphoto wont open-You have made changes to your photo library using a newer version of



## soph1108 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hoping someone can help me out, I've seen a couple of discussions about this problem but my situation doesn't quite apply to those answers.

I recently lost my job and had to return my work computer which I also used as a personal laptop (as did everyone in the office). Before handing in my laptop I backed up all my files onto a portable hard drive to transfer to my husbands Macbook pro. My work computer had the most recent version of iPhoto whereas my husband's computer has version 8.1.2. The other day I went to open my library and received the following error message "You have made changes to your photo library using a newer version of iPhoto. Please quit and use the latest version of iPhoto". I have all my photos saved in folders on my computer (minus the ones from my iphone) so I wasn't worried about not being able to access the library as I thought that if I just opened the photo files from finder I would be able to import them in and then I could just synch my phone again in order not to lose my mobile photos. Unfortunately, now iphoto is stuck on this error message and does not allow me to do anything with the program. I tried deleting the library from the laptop and opening it again, yet iPhoto still doesn't work. I tried repairing the disk through the disk utility as that was something that I had found on the forums. IPhoto still will not open. Tried restoring the files by holding option command while opening. Still nothing. 

So now I'm extremely frustrated and am hoping someone out there can please help me. I don't have the discs that came with the laptop so is there any way that I can reset iphoto so that I can just import my pictures in and synch my mobile photos?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, even with the portable hard drive unplugged you still get this error? What did you select when you held down the option key, select library, or create new library?


----------

